# Storing Rabbit Meat Effectively



## Katie Doss (Nov 18, 2020)

So in a hypothetical future situation because I'm an over-preparer: when I get a pair of ferrets in the near future, I plan to feed them the internal organs from the rabbits I plan to be raising for food. We plan to have a single breeding pair (of rabbits) so would only have new rabbits to butcher every few months at the soonest. I am curious as to how I can store the offal without it going bad after only a few weeks. Could I freeze it or would that ruin the quality of the meat? Any insight into this would be very helpful. Also do ferrets need a variety of meat (rabbit, mice, birds, etc.) or would they happily live off rabbit offal for the extent of their lives?
Thanks!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Offal is not a complete food for ferrets, they need a balance of muscle meat, offal and bone. Offal will loosen the bowel if fed in large amounts.


----------

